# Decent tripod for a heavy head and camera



## motorhead9999 (Aug 10, 2017)

So I need to get a new tripod. I'll be taking it up for the eclipse, so I'd like to get it asap.

It needs to (easily) support a Manfretto 410 head, and a Canon 100-400 ii lens, with a Canon 70d. 

This has been a bit of an unforseen purchase for me, so I'd like to keep it around 200 dollars us or so. 300 if you can convince me that it's worth it ;-) but less is better. I may be hiking with this, so while it doesn't have to be a teeny tiny travel model, it obviously can't be a ginormous thing.


----------



## Doug Brock (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a small carbon fiber tripod that I bought for the small size and light weight, but I finally decided I needed a heavier tripod to better handle a heavy ball head, a leveling base, and a ff camera. I bought this tripod about six months ago for $180 from B&H and LOVE it when I need either a nice solid base or when I need height (it's a tall tripod). It's also waterproof, which is nice for landscape photography. I'm just about ready to sell the small carbon fiber tripod, since I use this one all the time. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1156936-REG/sirui_bsrw2004_w_series_waterproof_tripod.html


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 10, 2017)

In my opinion the best tool for this job with your gear would be a used Gitzo GT3530LS - you can't get a new one!

Unfortunately I sold mine a few months ago as I went to a 4 series (GT4542LS) and yes it would have been almost within your budget.

If you are not walking far with it then why not hire a nice big Manfrotto studio tripod? Yes they are heavy but for a "One Off" event then why not? They are pretty cheap new so shouldn't be silly money to hire?

If you are looking for something to keep then I would go Gitzo - but I notice that you quote your budget in Dollars - Gitzo tripods are far from cheap in the USA! Jobu and RRS are very good too but not within your budget.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2017)

Its going to be difficult to find composite tripod legs for $200, but there are lots of good aluminum ones in that range.

You can almost always find some used aluminum Bogen/Manfrotto legs on craigslist for $50 - $75. They tend to be a bit heavy, but you can resell them after you find what you want.

If you are willing to pay a little more, you can find good used Gitzo. https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/pho/d/gitzo-1228-mk-ii-carbon-fiber/6255146572.html


Gitzo G-1228 Mk II Carbon Fiber Tripod - $320


----------



## pwp (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm very picky about tripods and heads, and have mostly stuck with Gitzo and Manfrotto, but the brand to watch right now is Sirui. http://www.sirui.com/ They used to manufacture for Kirk, but a few years ago struck out on their own, and it's obvious they've learned a lot from their Kirk partnership in respect to design, innovation and manufacturing standards. I have a heavy Manfrotto for studio and high precision jobs, plus a small Gitzo for most location work. Both have withstood daily use for decades. I have four Sirui heads and two carbon Sirui monopods. They're just fantastic. I've never really liked the Gitzo heads (but great legs) and you have to choose very carefully with Manfrotto heads. They're OK but not great. 

If I was starting out right now I'd be looking no further than the Sirui tripods, heads & monopods. The quality of design and manufacturing is very high and the prices surprisingly modest. Have a look, read Sirui reviews, you won't be disappointed.

-pw


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 11, 2017)

Also look at the Feisol Tournament line of tripods, made in Taiwan. Excellent, simple, very stable and lightweight. Might be slightly higher than your "initial" price target, but not by much. I have a monster Gitzo which I like, but for a lighter, smaller alternative, I went with the Feisol CT 3442. A bit small for your needs, but check out the larger ones. From B&H, etc.


----------



## RGF (Aug 11, 2017)

after years of using Gitzo tripods I purchased a RRS. $$$$. Not in your price range but a wonderfully engineered item.

I also have used RRS heads and Acratech ball heads. Tried two, one was a disaster in my hands (probably my fault) the other was okay. In the end I decided the $$$ for RRS ball heads are worth the price.

I know not in your price range but if in the future you have the $, I think they are worth the extra.


----------



## Talys (Aug 11, 2017)

I think it depends on what task you want to use it for, and how much rugged abuse it needs to take.

Personally, for trekking outside with a heavy lens (for me, that's 70-200 2.8II + Extender, which is similar to 100-400... or 150-600 Sigma Contemporary, which is bigger and heavier), I like the Manfrotto 190Xpro with the column that can be swung 90 degrees. It takes a LOT of abuse, I'm a big snap-lock fan, and it is very sturdy without being excessively heavy for being full-size. I don't think any of the travel tripods (and I have/tried soooo many) are suitable for this size of lens from a sturdiness/confidence perspective. I'd use one if I had to, but I'd never walk away from the camera.

I use the 190XPro with the large Manfrotto arca-swiss ballhead (I can't recall the model, but it's about $275), because I find that the release/connect mechanism works well for heavy lenses. That, plus I can get a 70mm arca swiss plate with an optional L or T at the end, to make sure that the plate stays square to lens and also to the head.

However, if it doesn't need to take abuse, my favorite tripod, by far, is the Vanguard Alta Pro 263AT (the two letters at the end might stand for a bundled head, not sure). I love this tripod, and it's superior to practically every other tripod that I've used in every way except that the foam grips will not stand up to abuse, and the construction is less bulletproof than the Manfrotto. The design is awesome -- it's very sturdy, lighter than the Manfrotto, and you can angle the center column any way (which is not as useful with a big lens, but it's very useful generally). Also, a hidden gem, the center column has a very good, friction-controlled rotating collar. That means, you can leave the head's rotation locked, and rotate the whole center column.

This can be useful because the control is less in the way and easier to set to the right friction (or lock) and also because it allows you to attack a field monitor to the tripod post, and have the field monitor turn along with the camera.

Finally, when I bought it, I got the Alta Pro 263AT bundled with the matching 6-axis pan head for almost nothing extra (I think the bundle was about USD$150). It's an awesome pan head that works really well with big bodies and big lenses. If you don't have to worry about transporting it (because it's more awkward), the pan head is very nice for keeping your camera perfectly level, and for making accurate, tiny adjustments, even with heavier lenses.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 11, 2017)

...the two letters at the end might stand for a bundled head, not sure...

model 263 - - number 3 at the end describes number sections.


AT - aluminium, tripod legs only (no head)
AB - aluminium, ball head bundle
CT - Carbon fibre, tripod legs only
CB - Carbon Fibre, ball head bundle.

I own couple of Vanguard Tripods, both excellent quality and value. My best tripod is:

Vanguard ABEO 363CB with BBH 300 ball head - Carbon Fibre, 36 mm leg diameter, it stands up to 2.1 meter tall when fully extended, 24kg load capacity, weight is around 3kg (7 pound 11 ounces measured), 80cm long when collapsed. perfect for over the heads shooting.

p.s. new version, 4 section tripod:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/VANGUARD-Abeo-Plus-364Ct-Carbon-Fiber-Tripod/183284357




Talys said:


> I think it depends on what task you want to use it for, and how much rugged abuse it needs to take.
> 
> Personally, for trekking outside with a heavy lens (for me, that's 70-200 2.8II + Extender, which is similar to 100-400... or 150-600 Sigma Contemporary, which is bigger and heavier), I like the Manfrotto 190Xpro with the column that can be swung 90 degrees. It takes a LOT of abuse, I'm a big snap-lock fan, and it is very sturdy without being excessively heavy for being full-size. I don't think any of the travel tripods (and I have/tried soooo many) are suitable for this size of lens from a sturdiness/confidence perspective. I'd use one if I had to, but I'd never walk away from the camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larsskv (Aug 11, 2017)

A controversial tip here...

This week I ordered a Gorillapod focus w/ ball head, and I received it yesterday. 

The reason why I got it, is that I too often leave my carbon fiber tripod at home. The tripod is often placed outside and far away from your back. This makes it accessible, but it also puts too much weight away from your body, making the backpack uncomfortable. 

The Gorillapod Focus is the sturdiest Gorillapod. It is rated for 11pounds. It weighs about 1 pound/500 grams, about 1/4 of my carbon fiber tripod. I tested the Gorillapod with my 1DXII and a Canon 70-200 f2.8 non IS yesterday, and it seemed to hold up fine. With this combination, it isn't sturdy enough for serious use or nighttime photography, but it should perform well when long shutter speeds aren't required. 

So I suggest you look at the Gorillapod Focus, because it should be good enough, and it will be a tripod that is small and light enough that you will actually bring along at events and hikes, just in case you need one.


----------



## Talys (Aug 11, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> ...the two letters at the end might stand for a bundled head, not sure...
> 
> model 263 - - number 3 at the end describes number sections.
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you! 

That's right, now that you mention it, I think I bought mine as an "AP" bundle. I just read the model number with the AT off the legs when I went to double check.

By the way, I purchased the 4-section tripod as soon as it came out, but I don't like it as much as the 3-section. The foam slides around quite easily on both the original one I bought and the copy I exchanged it for, and I find it a less sturdy -- not horrible, but quite noticeably so if the camera/lens is heavy. My biggest criticism, though, is how much shorter the center post is. I think they could have made that post taller without impacting anything; as it is, I find the pivoting post much less useful, at least for me.

Of course, it collapses into a smaller, easier to pack package.

I am not a fan of the Vanguard Carbon Fiber tripods, as they use twist lock legs. The Abeo tripods have really nice feet. And there's also the Alta Plus, which I've never seen in person, but it looks like the Pro without the swivel center column.

Especially for the price, I'm a fan of Vanguard tripods, generally -- every one I've ever bought has worked well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Motorhead. 
I have a Giottos MTL 8361B, and when you posted I was using it to support my 7DII with grip, 100-400II with 1.4xIII extender, on a Manfrotto 410 Junior geared head. The tripod is no longer available new, but based on my experience with this unit I would look at the updated replacement. 
I also have a Sirui CF monopod, and based on the quality of build of that I would check Sirui tripods too. 
There have been lots of posts in the past in which people say blow the budget, buy once buy right instead of buying your way up the ladder! Have a look at this article by Thom Hogan this doesn't necessarily mean going straight to the most expensive / best tripod, but buying something that is above your needs giving room to expand, my first tripod (Manfrotto 190 bought just before I got the 300D) was good enough and well enough cared for to serve me well until I found I needed a horizontal feature on the column, it still serves but plays second fiddle to other supports! 

Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham. 



motorhead9999 said:


> So I need to get a new tripod. I'll be taking it up for the eclipse, so I'd like to get it asap.
> 
> It needs to (easily) support a Manfretto 410 head, and a Canon 100-400 ii lens, with a Canon 70d.
> 
> This has been a bit of an unforseen purchase for me, so I'd like to keep it around 200 dollars us or so. 300 if you can convince me that it's worth it ;-) but less is better. I may be hiking with this, so while it doesn't have to be a teeny tiny travel model, it obviously can't be a ginormous thing.


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 11, 2017)

If it is unexpected purchase for singe event, I would just rent a good tripod instead of trying to buy something fitting into your current budget. Especially if you want to support long telephoto - that usually requires bigger / heavier / more expensive tripod.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 11, 2017)

A friend of mine has recently purchased this tripod on amazon:

http://a.co/j1SFQBs

I can confirm that it is very strong, supports 15kg load, light at 1.5kg, compact and is a well supported product. at $120.00 it is a steal.

I would not hesitate to recommend this tripod to anyone.

there is another one that I have purchased myself just recently. very strong with max. diameter of carbon fibre legs being 28mm and ball head diameter being 36mm, 1.7kg total weight, maximum load 15kg, folded length 46cm:

https://www.amazon.com/Andoer-Lightweight-Foldable-Portable-Monopod/dp/B01EWD76GQ

https://www.amazon.com/Andoer-Lightweight-Foldable-Portable-Monopod/dp/B01EWD76GQ#customerReviews


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 11, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> A friend of mine has recently purchased this tripod on amazon:
> 
> http://a.co/j1SFQBs
> 
> ...



I have Neewer macro focus rail and it is very low quality - it is a toy grade gadget. I would not invest $120 to their tripod. Also maximum load of tripod and head doesn't say anything about tripod shake with longer lenses. I have a very good carbon Manfrotto tripod but when fully extended, I must use at least 10s delayed shutter with 300mm lens when using slow shutter speed. It still claims about 12kg max load. No such problem with much bigger Gitzo 3 series.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 11, 2017)

RGF said:


> after years of using Gitzo tripods I purchased a RRS. $$$$. Not in your price range but a wonderfully engineered item.
> 
> I also have used RRS heads and Acratech ball heads. Tried two, one was a disaster in my hands (probably my fault) the other was okay. In the end I decided the $$$ for RRS ball heads are worth the price.
> 
> I know not in your price range but if in the future you have the $, I think they are worth the extra.



Yeah, I was about to recommend RRS tripod (and ball heads) myself, but then I saw the price limitations.

I started out with cheapo manfrotto sticks in the $200-$300 range. I've repurposed those for dedicated video tripods, as well as one that holds my kessler motion controlled slider.

The RRS stuff is amazing, and worth saving up for in the long run.

C


----------



## motorhead9999 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone.

I ended up renting an Induro from lens rentals. I figured at this point, $76 for a 2 day roadtrip was a smarter investment than spending 200 bucks on a tripod that I may or may not like in the future. I'll research the matter further around Christmastime perhaps ;-)


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 12, 2017)

Mefoto or Benro make lightweight tripods that fold up to be small. I would go for the heavy duty version.

However, I think when it comes to tripods, it is worth spending money on a very good one. Don't want the camera/lens taking a fall.

RRS has some in the $700 range, and you would be well advised to consider the stability for the camera gear as well as the shot, as well as noted previously, the future.

Have fun

Scott


----------



## pwp (Aug 12, 2017)

motorhead9999 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I ended up renting an Induro from lens rentals. I figured at this point, $76 for a 2 day roadtrip was a smarter investment than spending 200 bucks on a tripod that I may or may not like in the future. I'll research the matter further around Christmastime perhaps ;-)



FWIW the worst tripod/head related purchase I have ever made was from Induro. What a disappointment. Poorly made rubbish. The ball heads in particular were a waste of money. Hope the rental went ok but look elsewhere when you come to buy.

-pw


----------



## motorhead9999 (Aug 12, 2017)

I only rented the legs. I have a manfrotto 410 head that I'll be putting on it, so unless the legs are crap, I should be fine. Either way, they didn't have much selection at this point and time.


----------



## Talys (Aug 17, 2017)

Ladislav said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine has recently purchased this tripod on amazon:
> ...



Neewer has some gadgets that aren't bad. For example, they have a nice 2.4GHz remote trigger, and their field monitor is passable (certainly for the price). Their softboxes work as long as you don't need to put them up and take them down regularly, or care about transport weight/size (translation: I wouldn't want one...).

However, if you're going to spend money on a tripod, buy the right one, and buy a good one. It's worth it, if you do any tripod work. I haven't seen this specific Neewer tripod,but I've seen several others, and they all have similar issues -

- The ball head is usually junk, with minimal control and terrible smoothness. There is no feeling of fluidity at all.
- The parts like the locks (at the top), clamps at the bottom (this one has twist instead), grip, and hook on the post just fall apart after moderate use.
- The feet fall off.

And, of course, there are no convenience features like a pivoting center column. Specific to this one, there is no way I would trust so light a tripod if a requirement is for a heavy head and camera/lens. There is NO WAY ON EARTH I would put a 15 kilogram camera on there. That's a ridiculous claim.

Really, about 6-7KG is the maximum I would ever put on ANY 4 section travel tripod, and the vast majority will make you feel like it's not only unstable, but dangerous. Most of these have spindly, thin, light legs, and putting any heavy lens on there will give it just too much flex.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 17, 2017)

oops, how about this one here? 

seems to be 4 section portable travel tripod and rated for 25lbs.:

https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20499.msg387490#msg387490

"... The Really Right Stuff TQC-14 is their 'travel tripod', the lightest and weakest one they make. It's rated for 25 lbs. That load capacity might, just might, be a bit conservative...."

(c) Neuro





Talys said:


> Really, about 6-7KG is the maximum I would ever put on ANY 4 section travel tripod, and the vast majority will make you feel like it's not only unstable, but dangerous. Most of these have spindly, thin, light legs, and putting any heavy lens on there will give it just too much flex.


----------



## Talys (Aug 18, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> oops, how about this one here?
> 
> seems to be 4 section portable travel tripod and rated for 25lbs.:
> 
> ...



Nice one  RRS has really nice tripods, no doubt about it. 

A couple of things, though: It looks like Neuro only has it extended to 3 sections. Now _obviously_ it would handle 25lbs (which is a little under 10kg I think?) fully extended. I don't think the Neewer tripod will handle 50% more than the RRS 

I have a Vanguard 4-section (the heavy one that they make) which I actually use as a 3-section with my Sigma 150-600 on the go without any problems. It works for me because I'm not so tall anyways  And I use the large Manfrotto ball head that adds a lot of height, especially when you add in a lens ring mount too. When it's extended to the 4th extension, I just don't feel good about stepping away from it. Part of it may also be balance, because most of the travel tripods are lighter, and I'm afraid a small bump will cost me thousands of dollars.

Who knows, maybe it's just me!


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 18, 2017)

Talys,

let me share some experience with you:

My best and strongest tripod is Vanguard ABEO Plus 363CB:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/896075-REG/Vanguard_abeo_plus_363cb_ABEO_363CB_3_Sec.html

3 sections, 16kg load capacity (according to Vanguard) , legs are 36mm thick.
My guess is that your tripod is ABEO Plus 364CB - 4 section version, same loading capacity of 16kg 

I use it in studio and if I need to support my heaviest lens (3.8kg).
Load capacity of this tripod is heavily underrated by the Manufacturer. with 36mm thick legs it will support 24kg, no worries at all. It extends up to 2m high. I can hang myself of this tripod, the thingy would not care a slightest bit. It is 80cm long collapsed and 3.5 - 4.0 kg heavy. Not a hike friendly, way too large.

the tripod I have recently ordered has not arrived yet, but I used my friends new Neewer 67" carbon for a load test. legs on that one is only 25mm thick. pretty normal for the CF tripod of claimed 15kg of MAXIMUM capacity.
Outcomes: it holds the weight of my 5d III, L-Bracket and Sigma 120-300 F2.8 Sports with hood (5kg all together approx.) and feels solid. now, sigma lens is quite long so lens shake is very noticeable. As I said - up to 7-8kg this new Neewer is good to go. not 15kg though, No.

on the other hand, the one that I have ordered for myself, comes with stronger legs - 28mm and much much stronger ball head. (45mm ball head) and is rated by manufacturer to support 20kg.

the reality is that all this knock off ballheads are rubbish. I bought the tripod for US$150.00 and am palnning to replace the supplied ball head with a good quality Sirui 20kg rated one.



Talys said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > oops, how about this one here?
> ...


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 18, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Mefoto or Benro make lightweight tripods that fold up to be small. I would go for the heavy duty version.
> 
> However, I think when it comes to tripods, it is worth spending money on a very good one. Don't want the camera/lens taking a fall.
> 
> ...



+1 on the Benro;

They have a good range of affordable tripods. In some reviews they are called "chinese Gitzo clones" - at least I'm happy with mine. Something to consider for Christmas


----------



## RGF (Aug 18, 2017)

cayenne said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > after years of using Gitzo tripods I purchased a RRS. $$$$. Not in your price range but a wonderfully engineered item.
> ...


----------



## bholliman (Aug 18, 2017)

RGF said:


> after years of using Gitzo tripods I purchased a RRS. $$$$. Not in your price range but a wonderfully engineered item.
> 
> I also have used RRS heads and Acratech ball heads. Tried two, one was a disaster in my hands (probably my fault) the other was okay. In the end I decided the $$$ for RRS ball heads are worth the price.
> 
> I know not in your price range but if in the future you have the $, I think they are worth the extra.



+1! 

Like many photographers, I started out cheap and quickly started on the upgrade path. Last winter I purchased a RRS TVC-33 tripod and later added a RRS BH-55 ball head. It was a massive upgrade over my previous equipment! My teen aged son is just starting out in photography and my advice to him is to put a quality tripod and ball head at the top of his list of new equipment purchases.


----------

